# Strategy for painting entire interior



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Would like to hear some different approaches for the following. I usually do smallish jobs and have only used brush and roller. I'm getting a sprayer (5/8 HP, .3 GPM, .015 tip and 3000 PSI).

Am considering different order and technique for painting all the ceilings, walls, trim and doors in a house. Walls are flat or eggshell, trim and doors are semigloss as usual. All are off white now. Painting ceiling, doors and trim white, and walls neutral.

Doors are coming down and getting sprayed. What combination of taping, rolling, brushing and spraying have you tried?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've tried many combos.

Are you talking repaint?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is the house empty or occupied? Is the floor in yet or is it going to be replaced? 

If it is occupied I would mask off to spray the ceilings and then do the trim and walls by hand. If it is empty I would spray the ceilings and trim and then do the walls by hand. 

If the floor is in, cover it. If it is going to be replaced don't sweat it but don't be sloppy about it.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, repaint. All surfaces have been prepped with TSP substitute cleaner/deglosser.

House is unoccupied and empty for at least a month, and I can experiment with any technique that is new to me with time not being an issue (even if this takes more time than usual, I don't mind if I can try something different here.)

I also forgot to mention that the floors are carpet which will be thrown away. I'm leaving the carpet down for now to cover the hardwood floors underneath, which will become the new floors. So the very bottom of the base molding will get quarter round when finished, thus not requiring the bottom of the molding to be painted right to the floor edge.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> If it is empty I would spray the ceilings and trim and then do the walls by hand.


When doing it by hand, what I usually do is this: if I'm painting both the walls and the base molding, I paint the walls first (don't need to cut a perfect line at the wall/molding transition), then paint the molding so I can paint a clean line along the molding/wall transition with gravity working in my favor.

If I'm not painting the molding, I usually mask the top edge of the molding with a masking tool, and paint the wall.

But you're saying you'd still spray the molding first and then paint the wall? As opposed to painting the wall first, then masking the bottom edge and spraying the molding last.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> When doing it by hand, what I usually do is this: if I'm painting both the walls and the base molding, I paint the walls first (don't need to cut a perfect line at the wall/molding transition), then paint the molding so I can paint a clean line along the molding/wall transition with gravity working in my favor.
> 
> If I'm not painting the molding, I usually mask the top edge of the molding with a masking tool, and paint the wall.
> 
> But you're saying you'd still spray the molding first and then paint the wall? As opposed to painting the wall first, then masking the bottom edge and spraying the molding last.


I would normally spray all the trim including base and then do the walls by hand and then put a second coat of paint on the base after the shoe or 1/4 round is down. With carpet in place I would probably skip that step.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

My method for NC is like this:
1. Drop and number Interior doors, move them all to the kitchen or another area with no base to prep
2. Putty and caulk all jambs closets crown and base
3.sweep all floors vacuum under all base thouroughly 
4.mask windows
5.spray all walls with primer(usually PVA)
6. Spray all jambs closets crown and base with an undercoater (kilz2)
7.Sand and dust all jambs and closets(crown and base as needed)
8.sand all interior and exterior doors set them up in rooms with 36" sticks on top spray them ( SW solo semi )
9. Spray all base ,jambs and crown
10. Move all doors to garage
11.mask all jambs base and crown
12. Quick resand and sweep closet shelves
13. Spray all walls ( SW southwest builders heavy body eggshell)
14. Tear down all windows and trim masking
15. Bring doors inside and rehang them
16. Spray garage walls 
17. GET PAID YAY!!!!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> If it is occupied I would mask off to spray the ceilings and then do the trim and walls by hand. If it is empty I would spray the ceilings and trim and then do the walls by hand.


I'd spray the closets too.

..but only because I hate doing closets.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

well...I don't really HATE 'em.

But I dislike painting them less if I can shoot 'em.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Well...no, yeah I hate 'em.

But would I rather do closets by hand, or power sand a 3rd story peak fascia, where the sander keeps getting caught between the wood and the metal flashing and it tries to pull you off the ladder?

I guess like everything else...painting stuff...(or hatred of) is relative.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Well...no, yeah I hate 'em.
> 
> But would I rather do closets by hand, or power sand a 3rd story peak fascia, where the sander keeps getting caught between the wood and the metal flashing and it tries to pull you off the ladder?
> 
> I guess like everything else...painting stuff...(or hatred of) is relative.


When doing closets, you really need to put on your jedi hat. If I forget to, I start to feel closterphobic and unhappy.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not claustrophobic or anything.

The hatred (I think) just comes after so many of them

_"Familiarity breeds contempt"_~ ?

1st thing I ask a HO when estimating a room "do you wanna paint the closet?"


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

A lot of times in an occupied home...
"doing the closet" = them emptying the contents out onto the bed.

..making the painting either more difficult, or meaning an extra trip.

I think I just figured out WHY I hate painting them..
This place is better than going to a shrink!

Thanks for working me through this, guys.
*sending TJ a check*


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd think I'd try the RC Painting method. I've done the other ways and am always looking for improvement.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

simple order...start at the top. shoot all the ceiling(be carefull to poly(plastic sheet) off cabinets, windows etc. Shoot the door frames if you feel comfortable doing it that way. Otherwise, paint the outside edge of all door frames. Cut in walls from ceiling and cut to outside of door frames. Roll out walls being sure to come onto the top of base. Paint all door trim by hand, if you didn't spray and double paint base. 

I also hate closets and have found that if you tell a homeowner that closets are more work for them than you, you can usually talk them out of doing them. 'Course if it's an empty house or new const' you can just blast them.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

What is the "RC" method?

Painterdude, when you say double paint base, you're saying you're going to paint the walls by hand and then overlap the floor trim a little. Then are you suggesting painting the floor trim by hand, or masking the wall and spraying?

Thanks for responses all - very professional responses this time


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jeffnc said:


> What is the "RC" method?
> 
> Painterdude, when you say double paint base, you're saying you're going to paint the walls by hand and then overlap the floor trim a little. Then are you suggesting painting the floor trim by hand, or masking the wall and spraying?
> 
> Thanks for responses all - very professional responses this time


RC is a painting phenomenon. Favorite brush talk?, gtfo...

Gotta chill with us to get the down low b..

Peace.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> What is the "RC" method?


Pretty similar to Pinchegordo's, except we spray the doors hanging, take them down and stack on the erecta rack in the living room and cover with a drop.



TJ Paint said:


> RC is a painting phenomenon. Favorite brush talk?, gtfo...
> 
> Gotta chill with us to get the down low b..
> 
> Peace.


lol, who needs a stinking brush! I have already given up most of Rob's secrets on here!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey rc painting do you put the erecta rack in your own living room? LOL!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Why yes actually! It makes a lovely coffee table and goes well with the 5 gallon bucket lampshades!


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

I paint the base by hand. Seems to be more time consuming to mask stuff off sometimes. I think it's an age thing. I've seen young guys in Florida doing a stucco house take a day to mask everything. Me and a helper used to be done way before the maskers. Used to get a kick out of it really. We had a system and it worked. The younger guys learned from other younger guys and it was the way they knew. pd


----------

